# count down anyone??



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

anyone counting down yet?


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Since Tax Day! Every year on the 15th of April I call my hunting buddy in the morning asking if he is ready for the upcoming season. I can't wait to get after them this fall.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

As of August 7, 2006

Dove - 24
Grouse - 32
Pheasant - 67


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yep!!!

Grouse 39 days
Woodcock 47 Days
Pheasant 44 Days & counting....


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

polishing up the o/u and even being anal and cleaning shells.
Dog is ready as ever, looks at me very funny every time i leave without him.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I caught my dog making marks on the side of her kennel, think she's been counting down for 3 months now. I left the other night to scout the bow hunting area and left with my upland boots on, she was heart broken.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*60*


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's going to be a great year...I even saw pheasants a few miles N. of Minot this past weekend...I was out there for state softball...Geese, Ducks, Sharps and even Pheasants...You won't have to go far to get your birds! Except me...Grand Forks...the mecca of upland gunning!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just a hop, skip, and a jump to Pembina!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick -

Hey man...there are a good number of coveys of Grouse and Partridge around Emerado, I ran into several while hunting up there during law school. So while you may only have escapee pheasants, there is still a good opportunity for some upland species. Oh and doves, the trees are full of them til October!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

TWO MORE DAYS FOR GROUSE :beer: :beer: :beer:

I think my dog can tell.

I got one goose last Sunday, but that's not walking with my dog.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I try not to think about it because I have way to much dog work to do before the opener! New pup to go with my veteran so it is going to be a blast!


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

for us iowaweigens it is 53 days to pheasnat opener sat is a two day special on canadians, dog and i are both ready


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Darn, it gets tough to work this time of year. Roosters, Roosters, Roosters...I'm so ready!


----------

